# Mission Impossible: Milominx's Quest to become Sub-10 (Week 9 or maybe 8) (My Progression Thread) (Ended)



## Milominx (Dec 21, 2020)

I am finally Sub-20, its been a long journey but finally. Now its time to get Sub-15.
I use CFOP and i almost know full PLL, i average somewhere Sub-20. My goal for Week 1 is to learn the Gd Perm (My last PLL) and grind solves.


----------



## Milominx (Dec 22, 2020)

I learned the Gd Perm, i learned from J Perm.


----------



## efattah (Dec 22, 2020)

What makes this mission impossible? Are you setting a very short timeline for your goal?


----------



## Milominx (Dec 22, 2020)

efattah said:


> What makes this mission impossible? Are you setting a very short timeline for your goal?


No, but its seems impossible to me because i just became Sub-20.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 22, 2020)

Milominx said:


> No, but its seems impossible to me because i just became Sub-20.


its not impossible, as long as you have the time and patience to practice. So i guess the title is just an exaggeration.


----------



## Milominx (Dec 22, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> its not impossible, as long as you have the time and patience to practice. So i guess the title is just an exaggeration.


Yeah it is an exaggeration.


----------



## Milominx (Dec 23, 2020)

New PB Ao5, 16.05!
And a new PB Ao12, 17.30!


----------



## Milominx (Dec 27, 2020)

The week is almost over and its time to share my progress.
On 3x3 i learned the Gd Perm (my last PLL) and i defenitely grinded solves, i did 1057 solves. My average was 19.81.
For the next week i have decided to take a break from 3x3 and learn CLL on my new DaYan TengYun M 2x2 i got for Christmas.
My goal for Week 2 is to learn at least half of the algorithms. I will also do some 5x5 on my new YJ MGC 5x5 M i also got for Christmas (it is my first 5x5).
Merry Christmas! (I will still do 3x3 just not as much, i also changed the title.)


----------



## Milominx (Dec 29, 2020)

I have now learned all the H Cases.


----------



## Milominx (Dec 30, 2020)

I have now learned all the Sune Cases.


----------



## Milominx (Dec 31, 2020)

Well in Sweden its 2021 in 40 minutes.
I have some goals for 2021,
for 3x3 i wanna be Global Sub-15 maybe even reach Global Sub-10 but probably not, for 2x2 i wanna finish CLL and reach Global Sub-4, for 4x4 i wanna get a good one unlike my YLM and reach Global Sub-1:30 maybe even Sub-1:00, for 5x5 i wanna reach Global Sub-2:00, for 6x6 and 7x7 i wanna get one of each and learn how to solve them. For the non NxN puzzles i dont really care. But Happy New Year!


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 31, 2020)

Milominx said:


> for 4x4 i wanna get a good one unlike my YLM @MJS Cubing



why did you tag him pls i don't want to hear mjs rambling about how great the YLM 4x4 is and how we're all wrong


----------



## Milominx (Jan 1, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> why did you tag him pls i don't want to hear mjs rambling about how great the YLM 4x4 is and how we're all wrong


Well l will just edit it then.


----------



## Milominx (Jan 3, 2021)

I have now learned the Anti-Sune Cases, i now know 18 of the 42 Cases.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 3, 2021)

Milominx said:


> I have now learned the Anti-Sune Cases, i know now 18 of the 42 Cases.


Some of the cases were mirrors of sune cases right?


----------



## Milominx (Jan 3, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Some of the cases were mirrors of sune cases right?


All of them except one were mirrors.


----------



## Milominx (Jan 3, 2021)

I also got a 5x5 PB, it was 3:50.30


----------



## Milominx (Jan 3, 2021)

Well the week is almost over and its time to share my progress.
On 2x2 i learned 18 of the 42 CLL Cases, a little bit less than half so i am happy with that.
On 3x3 i did like maybe 75-100 solves compared to last week when i did over 1000 solves.
I did one 5x5 solve, it was a 3:50.30, slow but new PB.
My goal for this week is to keep learning CLL, maybe even finsish it and do some 3x3 and 5x5 solves.
Happy New Year (a little late) and Happy Cubing!


----------



## Milominx (Jan 4, 2021)

New PB!!! 12.01 would have been a sledge LL skip but oops, i still got Sexy Sledge PLL skip.


----------



## Milominx (Jan 6, 2021)

I will post my new videos here, i now have 10 subs so i will be making an official Cat Reval.


----------



## Milominx (Jan 6, 2021)

My official Cat Reveal:


----------



## Milominx (Jan 7, 2021)

Pog U Perm (Meme)


----------



## Milominx (Jan 9, 2021)

I SpringSwapped my YJ MGC 5x5 its GREAT!


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 9, 2021)

Milominx said:


> I SpringSwapped my YJ MGC 5x5 its GREAT!


with what springs?


----------



## Milominx (Jan 9, 2021)

it came with some other stronger springs


----------



## Milominx (Jan 9, 2021)

I competed against @MJS Cubing in the All-Event Ladder Tournament he won in Pyra and 3x3 i won in 2x2.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 9, 2021)

Milominx said:


> it came with some other stronger springs


oh yeah I have one I forgot about those.


----------



## Milominx (Jan 9, 2021)

mine also came with a set of extra springs and washers that are the same as the original springs


----------



## Milominx (Jan 9, 2021)

I have learned the RUF Ra Perm before i used the LUF one and it sucked


----------



## Milominx (Jan 9, 2021)

Is this OO?


----------



## Milominx (Jan 10, 2021)

Is this OO?




Now i have two A Perms that both are rotationless, regripless and 3-Gen RUD


----------



## Milominx (Jan 10, 2021)

My Cat Reveal has 138 views right now it seems to have blew up, Yay!!! Also i am uploading "My PLL Algorithms" right now.


----------



## Milominx (Jan 10, 2021)

Yay its finally done!


----------



## Milominx (Jan 11, 2021)

Well the week is over and i have learned... nothing!
Well actually i learned one T case but that is it but i have been making a lot of YouTube Videos. This week i wanna finish T and maybe start Pi i also wanna keep uploading videos and Keep doing a bit of 3x3. Ok Bye!


----------



## Milominx (Jan 15, 2021)

New 3x3 PB!!! 11.70 a Back Sune PLL Skip but i locked up a little so RIP but still PB!!!
( I dont use Anti Sune i use Back Sune)


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 15, 2021)

Milominx said:


> New 3x3 PB!!! 11.70 a Back Sune PLL Skip but i locked up a little so RIP but still PB!!!
> ( I dont use Anti Sune i use Back Sune)


Nice! I recommend you learn normal antisune to use as AUF trick


----------



## Milominx (Jan 15, 2021)

i know antisune i just like backsune more but i will use as auf trick


----------



## Milominx (Jan 15, 2021)

Lol all my PB's are PLL skips


----------



## Milominx (Jan 16, 2021)

PB Ao5 15.99!!!
And PB Mo3 15.33!!!


----------



## ProStar (Jan 16, 2021)

Why do you keep filming in vertical? If you simply turn your phone by 90 degrees, it results in better video


----------



## Milominx (Jan 17, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Why do you keep filming in vertical? If you simply turn your phone by 90 degrees, it results in better video


Ok i will try


----------



## Milominx (Jan 17, 2021)

New Camera Angle much Better


----------



## Milominx (Jan 17, 2021)

Yes finally 25 subs!!!


----------



## Milominx (Jan 17, 2021)

Pog Camera Angle


----------



## Milominx (Jan 17, 2021)

I finally finished the T CLL Cases!!!


----------



## Milominx (Jan 17, 2021)

I think i am Sub-19 now!!!
(I have been secretly grinding solves)
But Ao1000 still not Sub19 cus i need so many solves


----------



## Milominx (Jan 18, 2021)

Well Week 4 is over and thread going for a month already wow.
I have learned the last two T CLL Cases, i also have been secretly grinding 3x3 and i am now Sub-19 my current Ao1000 is 18.96.
This week i wanna learn the Pi Cases and keep grinding 3x3.
Happy Cubing!!!


----------



## Milominx (Jan 19, 2021)

I got a 3x3 PB while doing LetsCube 11.54 Fullstep with a Na Perm!!!


----------



## Milominx (Jan 20, 2021)

2x2 PB Ao5
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-01-20
avg of 5: 3.52

Time List:
1. 2.84 F' U' R' F' R U2 F U' F' 
2. (2.00) U R F2 U2 F' R F2 R' U' 
3. 3.38 R2 U2 F2 R' U' F R2 U' F' R' 
4. (6.28) F2 R2 F' R U' R U2 R2 F2 
5. 4.34 F U R' F' U2 F2 U' R F2


----------



## Milominx (Jan 20, 2021)

Another 2x2 PB Ao5
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-01-20
avg of 5: 3.25

Time List:
1. (1.44) R U' R U' F' R2 F U2 F' 
2. 2.84 R F U R F' R F' R U2 
3. 3.10 F R2 F R2 F2 U' R2 U F' 
4. 3.81 F' U2 R F' U F' U F' R2 
5. (4.74) F' U2 R' U' F' U R F2 R2
(With a PB Single)


----------



## Milominx (Jan 21, 2021)

Another 2x2 PB Ao5!!!
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-01-21
avg of 5: 3.20

Time List:
1. 3.03 U R U2 F' R U' F R U'
2. (2.98) R2 F' R F' U2 F U2 R U
3. 3.43 F R2 F' R2 U2 R U' R2 F'
4. (4.28) U2 R2 F2 U' R U2 R U2 R'
5. 3.14 F' U2 F R' F U R F2 U2


----------



## Milominx (Jan 21, 2021)

Anotha one!!!
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-01-21
avg of 5: 2.88

Time List:
1. 2.99 U F' U2 R F' R U' F2 R' 
2. 2.90 U' R2 F U R' U R2 U' F2 
3. (2.68) F' R2 F' U F R2 U' F' R 
4. (5.56) U' F R U' F R U2 R2 F' 
5. 2.76 U F R' F2 U F' R' F R2


----------



## Milominx (Jan 21, 2021)

Im thinking bout starting to Look Ahead any tips?


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 21, 2021)

Milominx said:


> Im thinking bout starting to Look Ahead any tips?


Don't look at the pair you're solving. You should be able to solve any pair without looking, even if the edge and/or corner are in wrong slot


----------



## the dnf master (Jan 21, 2021)

Also please don't turn super slow, it won't do any good. Try to find a pace that is hard to look ahead, but manageable.


----------



## Milominx (Jan 22, 2021)

I won a 25$ giftcard to TheCubicle and i think im gonna buy Mystic DaYan GuHong V4 M


----------



## Milominx (Jan 22, 2021)

O.67 2x2 PB Single!!! Finally Sub-1

U' R2 F' U2 R' F' U2 R' U'


----------



## Milominx (Jan 22, 2021)

Lol i had to


----------



## Milominx (Jan 23, 2021)

3x3 PB Mo3!!!
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-01-23
mean of 3: 13.65

Time List:
1. 13.42 F U' R D' B D R B D2 L2 D F2 D R2 U L2 B2 U' R2 
2. 15.54 U F2 U' R2 F2 D2 F2 D B2 U R D' B2 U F L' R' U B' L 
3. 12.00 B2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 U B2 L2 D2 U R2 B' F' L F L B' L2


----------



## Milominx (Jan 23, 2021)

I finally switched from the Old-School V Perm know i use R2' D' R2 U R2' U' D R D' R D R' U R U' R from homegrip and regripless


----------



## Milominx (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Milominx (Jan 24, 2021)

10.90 3x3 PB Single!!!








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## Milominx (Jan 25, 2021)

17.97 PB Ao100 WOW!!!


----------



## Milominx (Jan 25, 2021)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-01-25
avg of 5: 15.07

Time List:
1. 14.11 D2 R2 F R2 B' L2 B' D2 L2 B2 U' F D' L U R D2 R2 F' U' 
2. (17.77) U B2 D L2 B2 L2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' B2 L' B' L2 R F2 R U L2 D 
3. 15.93 B2 D2 L2 B2 F L2 U2 B U2 B' D L2 R' D F' U' R B2 R2 
4. 15.16 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 F2 U L2 B2 U L2 U L' F2 D' F L2 U' B' R F' 
5. (13.52) L2 D' R L B' R' D R F2 R' L2 U2 B2 L U2 F2 L D2 U' F2
PB 3x3 Ao5!!!


----------



## Milominx (Jan 25, 2021)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-01-25
avg of 5: 14.87

Time List:
1. (17.77) U B2 D L2 B2 L2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' B2 L' B' L2 R F2 R U L2 D 
2. 15.93 B2 D2 L2 B2 F L2 U2 B U2 B' D L2 R' D F' U' R B2 R2 
3. 15.16 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 F2 U L2 B2 U L2 U L' F2 D' F L2 U' B' R F' 
4. 13.52 L2 D' R L B' R' D R F2 R' L2 U2 B2 L U2 F2 L D2 U' F2 
5. (12.85) R2 D2 U2 B' D2 F' U2 F R2 F2 L D L2 F2 D R U' L R
First Sub-15 Ao5!!!


----------



## Milominx (Jan 25, 2021)

Anotha One!!!
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-01-25
avg of 5: 14.70

Time List:
1. 15.16 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 F2 U L2 B2 U L2 U L' F2 D' F L2 U' B' R F' 
2. 13.52 L2 D' R L B' R' D R F2 R' L2 U2 B2 L U2 F2 L D2 U' F2 
3. (12.85) R2 D2 U2 B' D2 F' U2 F R2 F2 L D L2 F2 D R U' L R 
4. 15.43 B U' D' R L D L' U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 B R2 F2 B' L2 B L2 D R 
5. (17.95) L2 U R2 D2 F2 R2 D L2 F2 U' R2 U2 R' D U' L F2 D2 B U2


----------



## Milominx (Jan 25, 2021)

PB Ao50 Sub-17!!!
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-01-25
avg of 50: 16.87

Time List:
1. 20.76 R2 B F D2 B L2 R2 U2 L2 B2 L U' F2 L' D R U' L F' D' 
2. 13.37 R' D R2 U B2 F2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U L' B' U2 B' U' L R F' 
3. 14.89 L F2 L2 R B2 L2 R' B2 D2 L D2 F' D2 R D B F R' D' B L' 
4. 19.73 U D' L D R' B U F' B U2 D2 F U2 B R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R B2 
5. 17.49 U F L2 B' U R' F2 B U' R' U2 L2 F2 R' D2 B2 R B2 D2 R2 
6. 18.71 L2 D F2 D B2 D2 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 D L' F U' B2 U2 F2 L2 D L' 
7. (12.14) F B2 L' U F' R L D2 F R2 B' R2 F2 L2 B R2 D2 F2 U F' 
8. 15.84 F D F2 B2 U F' U R F2 U' B2 D' R2 U' R2 B2 U L' 
9. 17.97 D' L' D' F B D R' B U L2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 U' R' 
10. (11.49) R B2 L2 D2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 U2 L F' D2 F' U' R' B2 L 
11. 19.25 L B R2 F R2 U2 L2 U2 B' D2 U2 R2 B' L D' U2 B2 F' D R' F2 
12. 13.93 D' F R' U' L2 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 R2 U' F' U' B L' R U2 R2 
13. 15.11 D L B2 U L2 B L' F2 L B2 D2 L2 B' U2 F D2 B R2 B L2 
14. 16.72 U L2 D R2 B' L' U' L' D L2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 D L2 R 
15. 17.88 D2 U R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' B U L R2 B2 U2 L' U R' F' 
16. 17.55 L2 F2 U' R2 D L2 D B2 R2 D L2 U R D' L2 B' L' B2 L2 F' L2 
17. 19.79 B R' D R2 U R2 F' D2 B2 D' B2 L2 B2 U' L2 D R U 
18. 16.11 R2 U' F L2 F' D B' R F2 R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 U F2 
19. 19.18 R' L2 D2 F2 L2 B' R2 B U2 B2 D2 F D2 L B' D' L B2 U B' 
20. 14.13 U' B2 U' R2 D2 U B2 U' B2 R2 D2 R D B2 U' B R' B' F' L 
21. 19.69 U2 B2 L2 R2 D2 F2 D' B2 L2 D2 L' U' B2 L2 F' R' D2 B' L2 R' 
22. 15.84 R2 D' F2 U R2 D' L2 R2 U' B2 R2 L B' U2 L' F' L B2 F2 U2 
23. 16.25 R2 D2 F2 R B' R2 D' R' D2 L2 D2 F2 U2 R B2 U2 L D2 U' R2 
24. 19.09 B L' U2 R' F2 D2 L' D2 R B2 R F2 U2 D R2 B2 R F' L2 B' L' 
25. (21.72) R2 B2 U2 L2 F U2 L2 B L2 R2 U2 D L2 R2 B F D' B2 L' B 
26. 15.08 R' D' B' D2 U2 R2 F' R2 F2 L2 D2 U R D' U' R F' D 
27. 16.09 D B2 L F' U2 B R2 U2 D' L2 D2 R' B2 R' F2 R' B2 R' U2 D2 L' 
28. 16.16 R F L2 B' L F2 B' D R B2 U B2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 U' 
29. 13.84 U2 L D' U2 L2 D L2 R2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U B2 F' U R B' L R D 
30. (21.99) U2 L B2 U2 B' U2 F L2 F' L2 F2 U2 F' R' F R B D L' B2 
31. 20.86 F2 R2 F2 U R2 U' F2 D2 L2 B2 D L U' L2 R2 F R' U' 
32. 17.85 U L' R2 B2 R2 U L2 B2 D L2 R2 F2 U B L B2 L U' B L R' 
33. 15.48 D' F D2 F2 D2 B' R2 D2 U2 B' R2 F D2 R D F2 D L2 B' F' R2 
34. 21.42 D2 R' B D2 B2 R U' L2 B R2 B U2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U 
35. 18.65 L2 R2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 D' R2 B F' R' F' D F2 L D' F L 
36. 15.00 U' L B U' R L' F' L R2 U' L2 D2 F2 U B2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 
37. (11.79) U' R U2 F2 L2 B L2 D2 F R2 B2 U2 L2 U' B' R2 F R B2 R2 
38. (22.20+) L2 F' D F2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 D2 U' R2 B' D R U2 R2 B U 
39. 20.08 L2 F L D' B2 L2 R2 D' R2 D B2 D2 F2 L D2 R' U R B 
40. 16.24 F2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 B L' D F R U2 L' U' L' B2 
41. 15.91 L2 U B2 R2 B2 D R2 B2 U F2 U B L B' D' L' D U B U2 R 
42. 17.67 U2 R2 F R2 F R2 B2 L2 R2 U2 B L D' R' F' R2 U' F D L' 
43. 14.11 D2 R2 F R2 B' L2 B' D2 L2 B2 U' F D' L U R D2 R2 F' U' 
44. 17.77 U B2 D L2 B2 L2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' B2 L' B' L2 R F2 R U L2 D 
45. 15.93 B2 D2 L2 B2 F L2 U2 B U2 B' D L2 R' D F' U' R B2 R2 
46. 15.16 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 F2 U L2 B2 U L2 U L' F2 D' F L2 U' B' R F' 
47. 13.52 L2 D' R L B' R' D R F2 R' L2 U2 B2 L U2 F2 L D2 U' F2 
48. 12.85 R2 D2 U2 B' D2 F' U2 F R2 F2 L D L2 F2 D R U' L R 
49. 15.43 B U' D' R L D L' U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 B R2 F2 B' L2 B L2 D R 
50. 17.95 L2 U R2 D2 F2 R2 D L2 F2 U' R2 U2 R' D U' L F2 D2 B U2


----------



## Milominx (Jan 25, 2021)

10.59 PB 3x3 Single!!!
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-01-25
single: 10.59

Time List:
1. 10.59 L U' D R B2 D' R' L' B U B2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 F2 B2 U2
Edit: I cant find solution again


----------



## Milominx (Jan 28, 2021)

I forgot weekly update will skip this week
Also im Sub-18 now


----------



## Milominx (Jan 30, 2021)

9.97 PB 3x3 Single!!! Finally Sub-10!!!
Also im Sub-17 now.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-01-30
single: 9.97

Time List:
1. 9.97 R' F D2 B' R2 F D2 B' F' R2 F' D' R' F2 D2 L2 F U'


----------



## Milominx (Jan 30, 2021)

8.80 +2 LL Skip!!! RIP

Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-01-30
single: 10.80

Time List:
1. 10.80+ F2 D' F2 D B2 D2 B2 L2 U L2 D F2 L' B D2 R' U' L B' F2 R'


----------



## Milominx (Feb 1, 2021)

Pls dont Pls me i dont use this


----------



## Milominx (Feb 2, 2021)

Week 4 and 5:
I grinded 3x3 and got 9.97 single and i now avg 16.
I learned one CLL.
Goals for Week 6:
Grind 3x3 maybe learn some CLL


----------



## Milominx (Feb 2, 2021)

I will make MsCube Ms3V1 and DaYan GuHong V4 unboxing soon
(Also cus i paused my CLL grind i swittched back title)


----------



## Milominx (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Milominx (Feb 10, 2021)

Well i did nothing last week except change some PLL algs and grind this week i wanna do the same thing.
I also just got a 9.48 3x3 PB Single!!!


----------



## Milominx (Feb 14, 2021)

I got a 9.63 PB3 Fullstep with a V Perm!!!
Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-02-14
single: 9.63

Time List:
1. 9.63 D R L2 U' F U B' R' B2 U2 R' B2 L' U2 B2 R' D2 R F L'


----------



## Milominx (Feb 14, 2021)

Milominx said:


> I got a 9.63 PB3 Fullstep with a V Perm!!!
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2021-02-14
> single: 9.63
> 
> ...


+ i avg 15 now!!!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 14, 2021)

Nice one


----------



## Milominx (Feb 19, 2021)

I forgot uodate but i will just say my progress i got a 8.64 3x3 PB Single today and i think i avg 14 now cus Sub-15 ao100


----------



## Milominx (Feb 23, 2021)

I will end this thread cus i forget to update and i dont wanna update anymore i might start a new One in the future tho


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 23, 2021)

Understandable. Have a great day. It was nice to see you go from sub-20 to sub-15! Hopefully I'll catch up to you soon, and feel free to pick this back up if you want.


----------



## Milominx (Feb 24, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Understandable. Have a great day. It was nice to see you go from sub-20 to sub-15! Hopefully I'll catch up to you soon, and feel free to pick this back up if you want.


Thanks alot have a nice day too


----------

